# Trial in Dresden



## the_subways (30. Mai 2011)

Hy ich Suche Leute zum trialen in Dresden ich bin ab Mittwoch Abend bis Sonntag da 
Also währ cool wenn ich jemanden zum fahren hätte MfG


----------



## Xmut Zadar (30. Mai 2011)

Bin leider unterwegs :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_subways (30. Mai 2011)

schade kennst du den vieleicht noch jemanden


----------



## Xmut Zadar (30. Mai 2011)

Die werden schon schreiben


----------



## the_subways (30. Mai 2011)

na mal kucken sonst musst du den bescheit sagen


----------



## Typhi (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin evtl. am Sonntag in Dresden, würde aber nochmal bescheid geben


----------



## the_subways (31. Mai 2011)

ok sonntag fahre ich schon um 1o uhr


----------



## trialkoxxer (2. Juni 2011)

dann übernehm ich das mal..........   melde dich mal unter [email protected]

wo bist du sonntag ab 10h fahren?! sonntag würde mir gut rein gehen. da lässt sich sicher was machen. bis freitag abend bin ich erstmal in cottbus auf trial mission 
sicher kann ich da auch noch andere animieren am sonntag. we will see..
bye


----------



## the_subways (2. Juni 2011)

Da fahre ich wieder nach Hause nach mecklenburg ich würde gern morgen und Samstag fahren kennst du noch Leute die da währen


----------



## XTP Jumper (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Trialer aus Dresden,
ab heute wohne ich mit meinem KoxxBoxx in der Südvorstadt und habe Bock mit euch ne Runde zu rocken. Ihr müsst mir natürlich auch mal die besten Spots zeigen!
Meldet euch,
lg, Sven


----------



## trialkoxxer (2. Oktober 2011)

@ xtp j.  schreib mir bei bedarf mal ne Email. Dann bekommen wir sicher mal was hin!
[email protected] 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (2. Oktober 2011)

ach,herr winkler is doch wieder trial-willig


----------



## trialkoxxer (2. Oktober 2011)

hö alda iprägnier misch nisch!!

meine zeitliche planung war letztens etwas schlecht. deswegen hast du mich sicher vermißt  
aber wenn du nur 2x im jahr fahren kommst brauchst du dich ja nicht zu wundern!


----------



## konrad (2. Oktober 2011)

anscheinend reichts aber um mein level zu halten baby! 
war ne kuhle session...bis auf seebs dämlichen leichtbau HR reifen 

hab dich wirklich vermisst!


----------



## XTP Jumper (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey Alex (Herr.Winkler),
das hört sich doch gut an.

PS: Wir wohnen ziemlich nah  im gleichen Haus!


----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Oktober 2011)

wie im gleichen Haus?! Südvorstadt ist nicht ganz mein Viertel... 
oder wie darf man das verstehen? 
Nacht erstmal! In 6h ruft das Fully...


----------



## XTP Jumper (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe einen Herrn Radics kennengelernt und er meinte ein Herr Winkler, ein Trialer, wohnt auch in diesem Hochhaus:
Wundtstraße 3

Viel Spaß mitdem MTB.
Ich habe gestern eine Halfpipe gesehen und einige Flatlander vllt gucke ich dort später mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Oktober 2011)

wenn du südvorstadt wohnst weiß ich welche halfpipe du meinst. die skater und der rest der backage sind manchmal etwas mürisch dort wenn man mit dem rad da rum fährt.
also ich wohne nicht dort. aber lustig zu hören das es noch einen herr winkler gibt der trialen soll. dann nimm mal kontakt zu dem anderen auf  bin gespannt!
bei mir würde trial erst wieder ab nächstem woend gehen. da ich jetzt spätschicht habe.
aber vll melden sich noch andere dresdner hier!


----------



## Worphar (29. April 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde aus DD,

vor Kurzem sprach ich mit dem Gino Güttler aus'm Freaks-Store und habe von Ihm erfahren, dass es nahe dem Hauptbahnhof ein eingezäuntes Gelände geben soll, auf dem auch etwas Platz für die Trial-Szene abspringen könnte.

Ich wollte hier mal fragen, ob da von eurer Seite Interesse besteht, nachdem sich zum Thema "Halle für die Wintermonate" hier nichts mehr getan hat.

Bzw. wenn nicht das, dann ob mal wieder Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt besteht???


----------



## Eyezz (30. April 2013)

Also bei mir wirds Mittwoch und Samstag nix. Muss (leider) akkern...

Donnerstag, Freitag und Sonntag bin ich dann auch in der City mit meinem neuen Echo unterwegs..
Handy is auch immer dabei. Wer meine Nummer möchte bitte PN mit Nummer...
Ich simse dann zurück damit ihr meine auch habt...

Auf ein Treffen wie letztes Jahr hab ich immer Lust...immer her mit den jungen Dingern hehe


----------



## digg (30. April 2013)

Salut,

ich wär beim Fahren und bei dem Gelände mit dabei...


----------



## Eyezz (30. April 2013)

YEAH Jörg, darauf hab ich gehofft^^ - Mal schauen, ob das Wetter die Woche n bissel mitspielt...

Du hast ja meine Nummer ;-) - Darfst Sie auch mit weiterreichen, falls du Deine Nummer auch weggeben solltest ;-)


----------



## cmd (30. April 2013)

Worphar schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde aus DD,
> 
> vor Kurzem sprach ich mit dem Gino Güttler aus'm Freaks-Store und habe von Ihm erfahren, dass es nahe dem Hauptbahnhof ein eingezäuntes Gelände geben soll, auf dem auch etwas Platz für die Trial-Szene abspringen könnte.
> 
> ...



Gino meint sicherlich den "Tennisplatz", da wurde früher Dirt gefahren,
ich kann euch den Platz gerne mal zeigen ...

mfg, cmd


----------



## Eyezz (1. Mai 2013)

Zeitlich geht es bei mir entweder Freitags oder Sonntags.

Ich würde aber lieber zu Sonntag tendieren, da in der City an manchen Spots weniger los ist, als Freitags oder Samstags. Samstag is meist die Hölle schlechthin....

Könnt ja alle mal hier reintippseln, ob es Euch Sonntags angenehm wäre, dann findet sich auch endlich mal wieder eine größere Gruppe an Trialern zusammen. Das würde man auch mal wieder begrüßen.

*PS:
Telefonisch bereits abgesprochen:

Also mit Jörg (digg) habe ich Sonntag schon vereinbart/abgesprochen.
und Worphar (Martin) würde auch sagen, eher Sonntag, da er unter der Woche arbeiten muss, Freitag wäre eher schlecht.*

Ich wäre dafür, das wir den Treffpunkt vom letzten Jahr (vor dem Maredo - Haltestelle Prager Straße) beibehalten.
Als Uhrzeit würde ich mal Kaugummimäßige 8-10 Uhr ansetzen...

Ich bin Sonntag denk ich mal so um 8-9:00 dort vor Ort und würde auch ne Weile warten bzw dort erstmal n bissel "üben", bis andere dazukommen.
Ansonsten könnt Ihr mir auch ne PN schreiben mit Eurer Handynr. Ich kümmere mich um die Orga, ich hab die Woche Zeit.


----------



## Worphar (1. Mai 2013)

Also Sonntag auf jeden Fall, nur zwischen 8 und 10 werd ich wahrscheinlich erst wach, da ich am Samstag zu einer Hochzeitsfeier eingeladen bin und ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung hab wie lange das dann geht.


----------



## Eyezz (1. Mai 2013)

Du hast doch meine Nummer ;-) - Jeder kann noch später dazustoßen, einfach anklingeln und ich schreib dann wo wir grade sind...


----------



## Eyezz (2. Mai 2013)

Worphar schrieb:


> Also Sonntag auf jeden Fall, nur zwischen 8 und 10 werd ich wahrscheinlich erst wach, da ich am Samstag zu einer Hochzeitsfeier eingeladen bin und ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung hab wie lange das dann geht.




Die Frage nach ner Hochzeit ist eher: Bist du noch in der Lage zu fahren oder kippst du schon beim Schieben des Bikes um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Worphar (2. Mai 2013)

Eyezz schrieb:


> Die Frage nach ner Hochzeit ist eher: Bist du noch in der Lage zu fahren oder kippst du schon beim Schieben des Bikes um



Ich werd mal sehen, ab wann ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## Eyezz (4. Mai 2013)

So also es bleibt bei mir dabei. 

Ich komme so circa um 9-10 Uhr am Maredo (Haltestelle Prager Straße) an und mach mich da n bissel warm...kann auch sein das ich mal kurz weg bin nen Käffchen saufen, also einfach da warten, falls jemand kommen möchte...

Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Treffen wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## robsen852 (31. März 2014)

hey servus jungs...hoffentlich is hier noch jemand aktiv...komme aus hoyerswerda und besuch hin und wieder meine eltern...hätte evtl bock 
beim nächsten mal mein bike mitzunehmen und mal einen kleinen abstecher über dresden zu machen..
mal schauen vielleicht geht ja was wäre cool...


----------

